# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  InMoov, open-source 3D printable humanoid robot, Gael Langevin, France

## Airicist

Author - Gael Langevin 

Contributors:

MyRobotLab

Wevolver, open ardware projects

Website - inmoov.fr

inmoov.blogspot.com

twitter.com/inmoov

----------


## Airicist

InMoov using script: full.py MRL 

 Published on Jun 3, 2013




> Vid:21 This video is to show different gestures using inmoov.full.py with MyRobotLab.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 16, 2014




> Vid:27 This video is to show the new design of the InMoov Prosthetic 3D printed hand.
> I have worked on this hand since june 2013 in my spare time.
> This hand will be partly Open source with a Non commercial Licence.

----------


## Airicist

InMoov TV1 Russia Geek Picnic 2014

Published on Mar 1, 2014




> Vid:30 InMoov interviewed by TV1 Russia for Geek Picnic.
> Thanks to Alexander in Russia for all his help.
> 
> This robot is partly Open source with a Non commercial Licence.

----------


## Airicist

InMoov with Kinect Control 

 Published on Apr 12, 2014




> Vid:31 InMoov controlled with it's Kinect. This one of the first test with only 2 joints working on the left arm. The arm has 4 joints.
> The initial test was done by Alessandro, then bravely WKinne tested on the bicep, Grog cleaned up and smoothed up the rest.
> The same night I was able to test it on the Original InMoov.
> 
> This robot is partly Open source with a Non commercial Licence.

----------


## Airicist

better view 

Published on Apr 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

InMoov MyRobotLab Kinect second test 

 Published on Apr 20, 2014




> Vid:32 InMoov controlled with it's Kinect. This is the second test with 3 servos powered in each arm. The skeleton on the kinect is very jumpy when my arms are pointing to the robot, which acts on the servos, making the robot shake a bit eraticaly.

----------


## Airicist

InMoov Gesture Creator in MyRobotLab 

 Published on Sep 6, 2014




> Video 36.Testing the service gesture creator in MyRobotLab.
> This service was implemented by Ma.Vo.

----------


## Airicist

InMoov using Kinect Makerfaire 2014 

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> Video 38. First time in public, Alessandro got my Kinect fixed for the Makerfaire 2014 in Roma. It was a bit difficult with public as people in crowd would also catch the skeleton

----------


## Airicist

InMoov 3D printed robot with Kinect first telepresence test 

 Published on Oct 12, 2014




> Video 39.Testing to see if it is possible to use InMoov and the kinect for doing telepresence. Since the kinect skeleton does not have hands skeleton I use a voice command in MyRobotLab to do the closing hand gesture.
> This was done after 4 attemps. If the kinect skeleton was more reliable it would be quite easy to do it. Though we are not ready to poor hot coffe to someone. 
> Markus recently posted a way to map the servos within the startGesture command which lets now the InMoov arms follow my gestures in a pretty good way.
> This service was implemented by Ma.Vo.

----------


## Airicist

Inmoov 3Dprinted Robot by Gael Langevin shaking hands 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> Inmoov is making friends in Italy at the MakerFaire in Rome!






Controlling Inmoov robot with virtual reality glasses 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> Look through the eyes of the robot and control it with virtual reality glasses

----------


## Airicist

3D printed robotic, prosthetic hand InMoov

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Video 41. A short video showing the InMoov2 hand with only two motors set inside along with an Arduino Nano.
> Using Advancer Technologies Myo sensors for the future.

----------


## Airicist

Inmoov the Open Source robot you can make with a 3D Printer 

Published on Nov 22, 2014




> Gael Langevin, a French sculptor and model marker who has spent the better part of the last 2 years designing and engineering his own animatronic robot called InMoov.
> InMoov is causing a revolution with more than 250 makers all over the world already downloading and building it.

----------


## Airicist

Démonstration robot
April 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Gesture (basic) first 3D printed robot InMoov for viirtuality 

Published on Apr 23, 2015




> Video 45:A short video for basic gestures to adapt the rigging of virtual InMoov.

----------


## Airicist

Testing the InMoov Robot connected to Oculus Rift 

Published on May 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ChatBot InMoov 3D printed robot

Published on Jun 13, 2015




> Video 46:A short video using ProgramAB as chatbot to teach InMoov things. InMoov is powered by MyRobotLab and uses internet to create its voice MP3 files and to search for the answers before giving its response. Therefore there is a bit of latency.

----------


## Airicist

InMoov amazing first 3D printed robot Open Source

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> Video 46: Demo video of InMoov in 2015.
> Gael Langevin is a French modelmaker and sculptor. He works for the biggest brands since more than 25 years.
> InMoov is his personal project, it was initiated in January 2012
> InMoov is the first Open Source (CC-BY-NC) 3D printed life-size robot.
> Replicable on any home 3D printer with a 12cm3 area, it is conceived as a development platform for Universities, Laboratories, Hobbyist, but first of all for Makers.
> It’s concept, based on sharing and community, gives him the honor to be reproduced for countless projects through out the world.

----------


## Airicist

Preparing the InMoov robot at our workshop at Somerset House

Published on Jun 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

InMoov shows his back. 3D print robotic

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> Video 47: Demo video of InMoov showing its new back.
> Many new features 2015.
> Gael Langevin is a French modelmaker and sculptor.
> InMoov is his personal project, it was initiated in January 2012
> InMoov is the first Open Source (CC-BY-NC) 3D printed life-size robot.
> Replicable on any home 3D printer with a 12cm3 area, it is conceived as a development platform for Universities, Laboratories, Hobbyist, but first of all for Makers.
> It’s concept, based on sharing and community, gives him the honor to be reproduced for countless projects through out the world.

----------


## Airicist

InMoov 3D printed Robot Open Source
November 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the InMoov robot

Published on May 24, 2016




> MakersTown Brussles May 24, 2016. The InMoov is a 3D-Printed Robot which is almost like a human being.

----------

